# Rimless Piranha Tank?



## eatrfood (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 75 gallon with a fluval fx5 filter on it with 3 red bellies that I have owned for about 10 years. All my other tanks have been converted to the rimless look except this one. I really want to change this tanks to a 120p size tank (18x18x48), but I am worried about fish jump. I have never heard one of my fish hit the lid in the past, but they sure splash like crazy at feeding (pellets - no live feeding) and if I lost one at this point it would be super tragic. They are nice and big, get along well - not to mention a full size red belly on the floor trying to bit anything that gets close with my 3 little kids in the house.

I was thinking I could do one of those screen lids, but I would have to come up with a way to weigh/clamp it down that does not look like crap. Or there is the option of making all glass lids with the back corners cut off to allow the filter to ingress and egress.... but i have done that in the past and they stay foggy and grow algae really fast.

Has anyone else gone rimless in the piranha game? have any suggestions?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

A screen top with an aluminum frame is one option... you can epoxy a latch (like a lock for your windows) on 2 sides to secure it. I have also used 1/4" lexan or plexiglass, but it tends to warp if not supported over long spans.


----------



## eatrfood (Nov 30, 2008)

Ægir said:


> A screen top with an aluminum frame is one option... you can epoxy a latch (like a lock for your windows) on 2 sides to secure it. I have also used 1/4" lexan or plexiglass, but it tends to warp if not supported over long spans.


I found these acrylic ones yesterday:

https://octoaquatics.com/octo-lids/

and these ones;

http://artfullyacrylic.3dcartstores.com/ClearView-Classic-Lids_c_52.html

They are expensive.. like 250 for what I would need, but pretty cool. Still, I think one of my fish could bump this thing off and a epoxied on latch might look bad. Maybe there is a way to clamp one of those screen lids down that is discrete?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If you wanted something ultra clean looking, the best bet would be neodymium magnets. Pretty easy to inlay in acrylic lids, and would only require a few attachment points. You would have to order a few of them and play around with the number / contact distance to get the strength you want.

If you dont want to go acrylic, Home Depot sells "custom size" (cut and assemble yourself) window screen kits and smaller magnets fit inside the frame.


----------

